# Cauldron Vampire Creep DONE!!



## JoshHantman (Oct 4, 2012)

Finally finished Cauldron Creep. The Cauldron is in the Prop How To section. I couldn't have done it, of course, without the great online info and ideas from the guys at:

Devil's Chariot
Yard Hunters
The Haunting Grounds
Mr Jingles


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Simply awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He turned out really well - the movement is perfect and he has an outstanding pot to stir as well


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Simply awesome! All the details are perfect. Real nice piece!

Didn't mean to double post.....fat fingers! Ah hell, worth a double post. Yet another inspirational cauldron creep! I must make one someday.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Making him a vampire is a nice touch. He looks great.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good looking caldron creep.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoa! Cool creep indeed!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, nice job. I remember seeing a thread for your cauldron. Looks great here. I especially love how the "stationary" arm/wrist has plenty of movement. I've noticed others recently that were too rigid/inflexible. Not so with yours. Good call.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That is positively wicked. One of the best I've ever seen, excellent movement! I think a how-to is in order.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice Job, ours is giving us hell. It's the first ever home made prop we've tried to make thought so i guess that's expected.


----------



## JoshHantman (Oct 4, 2012)

tortured_serenity said:


> Nice Job, ours is giving us hell. It's the first ever home made prop we've tried to make thought so i guess that's expected.


Yes this was our build and it took a lot of work. What really helped was when I finally used machine screws to hold all the PVC together so it would stop collapsing! 
Keep at it!


----------



## JoshHantman (Oct 4, 2012)

I meant our FIRST build.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty nice!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! best one I've seen!!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

This is really cool. The cauldron and movement a top notch. I would really like to see how this looks in the dark with lighting.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Movement is smooth and are you using dry Ice???? or fogger? especially like the pile of skulls beside the cauldron- nice touch


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great movement on that guy! Love the cauldron aging and coals as well.


----------



## JoshHantman (Oct 4, 2012)

nimblemonkey said:


> Movement is smooth and are you using dry Ice???? or fogger? especially like the pile of skulls beside the cauldron- nice touch


It's a fog machine and the fog travels through a very long tube and then it comes in the bottom of the cauldron. The wiper motor sits on a platform that blocks the fog from coming up quickly so the fog which has cooled down just fills the cauldron and spills over the sides (assuming there's no wind). It really surprised me when I first saw the fog pouring over! Here's another vid of it filling up and pouring over: 




The movement is mostly due to the wrist joint which is quite loose on both arms with both hands firmly attached to the stick. I'll put a how to in the other section but I basically followed the vids on YouTube and used trial and error.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This Cauldron Creep is very excellent! The movement and the caudron rock out! I can't believe you achieve that 'dry ice' effect with just a regular fog machine. It is just fantastic! Everything is perfect, take a bow, sir!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with everybody, nice movement. I also like how it looks at you. Creepy.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

That is by far the best fog effect of any Cauldron Creep I've seen. Maybe it's the long run of PVC pipe you use (how long is the run?). Perhaps since the "push" from the fogger is further away, it's able to more easily drift into the cauldron and then fill up and spill over the sides. Really, really cool effect.

As others have mentioned, I also like your Creep's movement. I know my fixed hand gave me _agita_ trying to get it right and prior to Hurricane Sandy blowing my haunt away  I still wasn't completely happy with it. Yours is a super-natural motion.

Great job and another excellent addition to all the creeps being made. This has quickly become my favorite prop thus far.

Rich


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, don't know how I missed this! Your creep turned out great. Love everything, the movement, color change light, fog, and bubbling sound, the teeth! Great job.


----------

